# Cows with Guns



## mneeley490 (Jul 29, 2014)

For some reason, the tough NY steak thread made me think of this.


----------



## venture (Jul 29, 2014)

Obviously done by a city boy?

I have never seen a "he" cow?  Then again these days?  Oh well......

As far as grinding cow meat?  Thinking what else I might do to it??

I'm sure my parents and grandparents had the skill to salvage the meat off a used up old milker?

For better cuts, we knew how to make steers out of bull calves?  

With fringe benefits!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 29, 2014)

Well, the song came out long before the cartoon video for YouTube. I guess whoever drew it, wasn't up on his cow anatomy.


----------



## venture (Jul 29, 2014)

I get it?

Probably never had some delicious Rocky Mountain Oysters either!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## 1finder (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the flashback, haven't "herd" that in quite awhile. Never saw a video, just the song... Sofaking silly but funny.


----------



## toymaster (Aug 2, 2014)

*This is hilarious. I laughed for 5 minutes. This made my day. Thanks.*


----------



## msyracuse (Oct 31, 2014)

Funny Duke's Jerky video I found...couldn't stop laughing. http://www.carbontv.com/chad-hoovers-thats-knot-right/serious-thoughts---beef-jerky


----------



## aztiger98 (Nov 28, 2014)

Love 'em both....nice bit of laughter to inject in my day! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Although...now I'm going to be singing "Cows With Guns" in my head every where I go....


----------

